# 『 𝐭𝐮𝐫𝐧𝐢𝐩 𝐩𝐫𝐢𝐜𝐞𝐬 ♡ 𝐜𝐥𝐨𝐬𝐞𝐝! 』



## Miu

update: i'm closing for the night!  thank you all so much for coming and making things go smoothly!   


hello!  there's another turnip spike on my secondary island, edelweiss, of 582 bells! 
if you would like to come, please read the following before posting:

please leave via the airport (not the - button) to avoid accidental data loss.
please only make one trip.  i might allow people to re-queue if everyone's gotten a chance to come once, but it's unlikely.
please don't share the code with anyone else!

please help me stay organized by only posting in this thread with your in-game name and island; please don't message me!
if you are no longer able to come, please either edit your post or let me know in a separate post.
i'll be messaging out codes in pairs, and will move on to the next person if i don't receive a response within 5 minutes.
if you'd like a general idea of your queue time, i'll be liking posts as i send out codes so you can see where we're at!  ^^

there's no entry fee!  please just be considerate of my time and everyone else's by following the rules.
if you would like to leave a tip, bells or nmt would be wonderful, but please don't feel obligated!
  thank you so much!!  happy selling! 

if you don't like time-travel, please note that edelweiss is a southern hemisphere time-traveling island, and it is currently may 21st, 2020.
​


----------



## Mewyn

Oh wow! Just queued, thanks!


----------



## spaceapple

Nice! Just added my name to the queue. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## goro

Queued!


----------



## Corvusrene

Joined the queue!


----------



## MTPockets

Thank you so much! Really regret only buying 300 turnips. I hope the tip didn't seem too small.


----------



## icyii

Just joined the queue, thanks so much!!


----------



## kyasarin

thanks so much! joined the queue!


----------



## akidas

Joined the queue! Your switch skin is so cute!!


----------



## Miu

thank you for your patience, everyone!  i'm sorry for being a little quiet, still semi-afk.  thank you also for all the kind comments and tips!  
 i'll do my best to stay open and get through as many people as possible!


----------



## carackobama

joined the queue, thank you so much! will bring you a few things <3


----------



## Shaern

Dang nabbit! Q is like a London Lidl on lockdown. Fingers are crossed


----------



## Tikki000

Well I was in queue...went to the bathroom and suddenly booted out....and now I can’t get back in.....sigh


----------



## A r i a n e

just came over, thank you so much again! <3


----------



## spaceapple

I had joined the queue an hour ago, as you can see, but it kicked me out unexpectedly too. I’d still love to come over if possible!


----------



## Miu

hi everyone, just a little update!  i'm so sorry to those who are having issues with the queue.  ( >__< )  i don't have a way of tinkering with it or fixing it, and i'm so sorry; i know it's really frustrating, especially considering the wait times.  

i've locked the 30-person queue because i want to make sure i can get through everyone currently on the list, and am not sure how long that will take.  i might re-open afterwards, depending on how late it is!  (it's 5:56 am for me right now, and i haven't slept ;; )

i'm so sorry once again, i'll do my best to get as many people in as possible.  thank you so much for your patience and understanding!


----------



## conrad

It says queue is locked?

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



conrad said:


> It says queue is locked?


Oh okay, sorry I just saw your update!!


----------



## Shaern

Miu said:


> hi everyone, just a little update!  i'm so sorry to those who are having issues with the queue.  ( >__< )  i don't have a way of tinkering with it or fixing it, and i'm so sorry; i know it's really frustrating, especially considering the wait times.
> 
> i've locked the 30-person queue because i want to make sure i can get through everyone currently on the list, and am not sure how long that will take.  i might re-open afterwards, depending on how late it is!  (it's 5:56 am for me right now, and i haven't slept ;; )
> 
> i'm so sorry once again, i'll do my best to get as many people in as possible.  thank you so much for your patience and understanding!



I think you should sleep on the warm and fluffy feelings of those you helped.

I didn't get a chance on the q but more than appreciate the offer.

Sleep well!


----------



## Athros

I have a spot in the Q for re-selling since I re-joined, but I'd rather give it to someone who haven't sold yet, so I will leave the Q so you'll be able to go thu people faster  tysm for doing this.


----------



## kyasarin

Thanks so much for the opportunity to sell!


----------



## Jokesie

Thank you so much for having me  I got in right when you first posted, and was able to re-queue after to get my 2nd trip in. This is only my second time selling turnips. Thank you again!!


----------



## Nin!~

Miu said:


> update: hi everyone!  i've locked the queue because i want to make sure i can get through everyone currently on the list, and am not sure how long that will take. i might re-open afterwards, depending on how late it is! (it's 5:56 am for me right now, and i haven't slept ;; )
> 
> i'm so sorry once again, i'll do my best to get as many people in as possible. thank you so much for your patience and understanding!
> 
> hello!  there's currently a turnip spike of 617 bells on my secondary island, edelweiss!
> if you'd like to come, please queue up via this link: https://turnip.exchange
> 
> please remember to leave via the airport (not the - button) to avoid any accidental data loss,
> and leave queue on turnip.exchange when you're done!
> if you'd like to make multiple trips, please re-queue so that everyone else has an opportunity to come first.
> also, please don't share the code with anyone else!
> 
> there's no entry fee!  tips are optional, but very much appreciated!
> if you would like to leave something, bells, nmt, or a star fragment would all be wonderful.
> i'll be semi-afk, but will keep an eye out in case any problems arise.  if you have any questions, please leave a comment below!
> thank you so much!!  happy selling!
> 
> if you don't like time-travel, please note that edelweiss is a southern hemisphere time-traveling island, and it is currently may 13th, 2020.
> ​


Hope you reopen and maybe some other time. Thanks for the update!  Sleep well~!


----------



## CaptainSavaHoe

When will you be open again? I have 6,000 turnips to sell lol


----------



## Miu

CaptainSavaHoe said:


> When will you be open again? I have 6,000 turnips to sell lol


i'm so sorry, i'm closing up for the night!  ( ; v ; )  it's almost 7 am and i'm a bit tired xDD ;;  i really hope you're able to sell your turnips soon, good luck!!


----------



## macosta

I would like to go if this is still available!


----------



## LillyKay

Oh no, something must have gone wrong! I am stuck on your island! 

Oh, never mind, I got the communication error later and have been kicked out with bells not turnips, phew!

Thank you very much.


----------



## Tikki000

I WAS 4th in line and now its gone!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Miu

i'm sorry, i'm closed now!  and i've re-opened my gates for those who had the communication error; thank you for your patience!


----------



## Tikki000

I was last in queue 4th.....can I please get an invite since I waited 2.5hrs


----------



## Caffeine

thank you so much for having me!  
Please rest well


----------



## Miu

edelweiss is open again with a new spike! 

please remember to read the first post and follow the instructions if you'd like to come! 
i'm sorry if it seems like a lot; i just want things to be fair and go as smoothly as possible ;;
i'll get through as many people as i can!  ^^​


----------



## zetapsicq

I would love to visit- Kristofer from Tucker.


----------



## Salomebibouland

hello Miu, I would love to come ! 
I am Salomé from Bibouland*

(sorry confused real country and island name haha)


----------



## IrishSarah

Are you still open? I'm Sarah from Ireland


----------



## Opal

I would love to visit. I'm Opal from Eclipsia


----------



## helbels

i’m helen from quiet key if you don’t mind having me!


----------



## Cutesy

Hi! I would love to stop by if possible, thanks so much for hosting! Yissa from Lotus.


----------



## toenuki

if I join the cue but can't come right now, is that allowed?


----------



## Atinydelia

Hi I would like to stop by Delia from exo planet!


----------



## Olimar

I’d like to come too! Bradley from Taco Bell.


----------



## Miu

MayorAri said:


> if I join the cue but can't come right now, is that allowed?


hi!  ^^  that's fine, do you have an idea of when you might be free?  i can jot your name down on the side!


----------



## Hazysummerskies

I'd like to come.

Shana from Tidepool


----------



## ColorTheory5

In the Q - Gael from Oud Isle!


----------



## wvyknee

Hi I would love to come!

wvyknee from Valeria!


----------



## biksoka

would love to come when you have space 
Edit: Rei from Crowne


----------



## Karlexus

Hi Kandy from Harmony, I’d like to visit please.


----------



## myislandiscute

Hey, I'm Bonnie from Heart. I'd love to come by!


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

I’m Dolly from New Moon! I’d love to stop by


----------



## amaroxco

Hi I would like to visit! I'm Mandi from IslaBonita


----------



## GreenBacon

If your still open i would love to stop by

GreenBacon from solstheim


----------



## meatballsaregood

hey id love to come! will tip 99k after i sell my turnips!

kofu from kofuville


----------



## Mopache

Hi! I'm Orugga from Introsfera, it would be awesome if you let me visit your island to sell. It would be just one trip (and if there's no more people on queue, a second resident, but only if there's no more people waiting ofc!). Thank you!!


----------



## PerryPerry

Hey I'd love to come by
Perry from Feeyrin and I only have one trip


----------



## celesludenberg

Would like to stop by if you are still
letting people in.
Clover from littletwig


----------



## JellyBeans

I'd love to come! Jess from Cambry


----------



## Miu

thank you for your patience everyone!  you've all been quick and wonderful, let's keep this up ~


----------



## Romaki

I'd love to come by! IGN is Annika from Hawaii


----------



## Jhine7

Hi! I'm Justin from Olympus


----------



## Lil Vick

Lil Vick from Vile Isle if I could stop by please


----------



## jlnyc

Hi, I’m Julie from Isla Chow. Can I come visit please?


----------



## Applebunny

I’d love to come but only available for little while.

Ill edit my post if I can no longer come!

Bunny from Apples


----------



## Grimlyn

Jake from kyoshi I would like to come!


----------



## Miu

thank you all so much once again for being amazing and kind and patient!  i'll be closing up for a bit after Grimlyn (Jake). 

please feel free to still post if you'd like to come, but there's a chance i won't re-open / get to you.  
( >__< )  i'm sorry for the trouble, i will do my best though!


----------



## happyabg

Alan from Atlantis would love to come.


----------



## Taishan

Nevermind, but thank you anyway.


----------



## BlkGrlMgc

Miu said:


> View attachment 261229
> 
> hello!  there's another turnip spike on my secondary island, edelweiss, of 582 bells!
> if you would like to come, please read the following before posting:
> 
> please leave via the airport (not the - button) to avoid accidental data loss.
> please only make one trip.  i might allow people to re-queue if everyone's gotten a chance to come once, but it's unlikely.
> please don't share the code with anyone else!
> 
> please help me stay organized by only posting in this thread with your in-game name and island; please don't message me!
> if you are no longer able to come, please either edit your post or let me know in a separate post.
> i'll be messaging out codes in pairs, and will move on to the next person if i don't receive a response within 5 minutes.
> if you'd like a general idea of your queue time, i'll be liking posts as i send out codes so you can see where we're at!  ^^
> 
> there's no entry fee!  please just be considerate of my time and everyone else's by following the rules.
> if you would like to leave a tip, bells or nmt would be wonderful, but please don't feel obligated!
> thank you so much!!  happy selling!
> 
> if you don't like time-travel, please note that edelweiss is a southern hemisphere time-traveling island, and it is currently may 21st, 2020.
> ​


I would like to visit please:
BGM.      Coolpalace


----------



## masterlauren

Hey if you still are taking visitors I would love to go!


----------



## Mackel

If it opens back up id like to go please!


----------



## Miu

hello, i'm back for a little bit before nook's cranny closes!  if you'd like to come, please be sure to read the first post and follow the instructions listed there!  thank you so much!


----------



## Xdee

Hii may I pls stop by? Xdee from Charms


----------



## Kristenn

Thank you so much for doing this :') My name is Kristen from Lavender


----------



## PotooBird

Hello, I would like to come to your town.

My in game name is Chickenboy from MeepIsland.


----------



## bonsai_jam

Hi, I'm interested in coming! I'm James from Sea-Top


----------



## lionessofhyrule

I'd like to stop by! Ariel from Plantasia


----------



## allainah

I would love to come please! :3
i'll be allainah from ichigo


----------



## Danoa

May I please visit? I'm Daniel from Gallifrey


----------



## thedragmeme

I would love to stop by! Drag from Lunaria


----------



## kendallrosee

I would like to swing by if still available!

Kendall from Belle Reve.


----------



## Gintokifan19

I would like to come! Revan from Nhil-Mori


----------



## duke-420

I'd like to come plz!

Duke from Altimira


----------



## kellyngg

I would love to come, Kelly from Big Gyal!


----------



## Nia

May I please visit? Isabelle from lonalulu! ^^


----------



## Karlexus

Hi, Kandy from Harmony. This would be my second trip, if available. (I’m starting a second island  )


----------



## Miu

closing up after this, thank you so much to everyone who came and made it a smooth, pleasant experience!


----------

